# The Organ Grinder's Swing



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

Hey people, just wondering if anyone has guitar tabs for this song by Jimmy Smith (The Organ Grinders Swing). I can't seem to find them even when using TabPro. Any help is greatly appreciated. (Too lazy to learn by ear but i'll get to it as my last resort.)
Thanks.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

http://people.virginia.edu/~skd9r/MUSI212_new/diagrams/organ_grinder.html help?


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

I checked that out earlier but I reallly want to learn it note for note without going through the trouble of listening and tabing the whole thing myself (I know, lazy AF) Thanks anyways though.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Careful what you wish for. I was wondering how they put together some Afro Beat horns and I found this thing.... good thing to do on a snow day... nit sure how much I will digest


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

No worries friend. I'll try to learn it today by ear. Thanks for the help anyways though.


----------

